# 80cm Jewfish - 27/5/06



## Cid (Nov 14, 2005)

Well, I was wrapped to catch this baby, that's for sure!  I'll post a report tomorrow but she came out of the Georges River this morning. I'm pleased to say she was last seen swimming back into the depths with quick, powerful tail strokes!

cheers,
Cid


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Wow what a magnificent fish, it must have been a buzz.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Simply brilliant!!

People ask, "Why do we do it?" (yakfish)

The manic, glazed look in your eyes explains it all.  and has captured the moment beautifully. Only those who have fished for, hooked, played and landed an animal like that on a yak have any chance of understanding. Bloody well done mate.


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Top fish mate and even better to know it is still out there for someone else to play with. I get the biggest kick watching a good fish swim away. I would have to imagine that you do too. Again top effort mate.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Top fish Cid. Must have taken a while to come in (I'm guessing you were breamin'). Looking forward to the report.

Classic photo


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

I was excited to do it off the rocks, but imagine off the yak would be special and can imagine the first look in the depths as it came to the boat; a real knee trembler... you luck bastard :wink:


----------



## fishinswing (May 15, 2006)

What a fish !!!!! They are certainly a beautiful fish, the Jew is certainly on my list of fish to catch. Congratulations Cid on a wonderful fish. 

fishinswing.
john


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Onya Cid - What a way to go. 
We never willingly keep any jew under 8kg.
If it is gill hooked and bleeding profusely we keep it. This is the only exception.
Congratulations!!!


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

Goodonya Cid. Nice fish.


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

Only a lucky few ever get them that size. Well done!


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

Nice Fish Cid , did you get him on light gear.  cheers fishbrain


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

way to go cid....nothing like watching them swim away


----------



## Jebster (Dec 18, 2005)

Onya Cid,
Nice fish mate, this is a fish on my "WANT" list. Keep up the good work, tight lines.
Jebster....


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

:lol: :lol: great impersonation of a Jew Cid they say you are what ya eat not you are what ya catch. Beaut fish mate 3 cheers for the release.

 fishing Russ


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

great  fish Carl... the colours of a freshly caught jewie are sensational...

what gear/bait etc did you get him with?


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

congrats Cid, a great catch from the yak!!Interested as well to hear the details of the catch.


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

CID,

Legendary fish, legendary yak, what more can I say :shock:

Milt,


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2005)

Fine effort CID,

Who took the photo?


----------



## Cid (Nov 14, 2005)

Thanks, Kevin. But it's not a photo. It's a still from the video I was taking for our DVD. I set the camera up on the front of the yak so I was limited to what I could film but what I did film turned out great.

cheers,
Cid


----------



## calm water (Dec 15, 2005)

Great fish Cid, and well done for putting it back, always a real buzz to release a quality fish  Keep up the good work.

Cheers, calm water (Peter)


----------



## Mattdogger (Feb 2, 2006)

Top stuff champ!!!! I am very envious. I have been trying for a over a year now to do that!!! Bloody magnifique.      And from a hobie..... Legend!


----------



## blue_mako (Aug 8, 2006)

Solid fish! A few are coming back into the Brisbane River as well  . Can't wait to get my hands on one!

Troy


----------



## something fishy (Sep 5, 2006)

outstanding work, and its still swimming out there so i can catch it


----------

